# Found a bottle cage for track frames



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm sure there are other products like this out there, but this was the first I've seen. It could help track bike owners add a few cages without having to alter the frame with braze-ons. <a href="https://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=&subcategory=&brand=0994&sku=13136&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename= ">Nashbar has them on sale for $12.99.</a>
https://www.twofish.biz/bike.html

<img src="https://www.twofish.biz/lauren_nina/Bottlecg.gif">


----------



## Kalukis (Jan 13, 2005)

*Thanks for the better idea*

I've been using the Zefal Gizmo Clamp. It's good, it's hard to take off. 

One worry--does it stay in place?

-Kalukis


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Tig said:


> I'm sure there are other products like this out there, but this was the first I've seen. It could help track bike owners add a few cages without having to alter the frame with braze-ons. <a href="https://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=&subcategory=&brand=0994&sku=13136&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename= ">Nashbar has them on sale for $12.99.</a>
> https://www.twofish.biz/bike.html
> 
> <img src="https://www.twofish.biz/lauren_nina/Bottlecg.gif">


I thought the point of running a track bike on the street was the totally uncluttered appearance. Stick the bottle in your jersey pocket. - TF


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> I thought the point of running a track bike on the street was the totally uncluttered appearance. Stick the bottle in your jersey pocket. - TF


Huh? You speak of "uncluttered," yet you are wearing a cycling jersey with pockets?! I realize you are talking about the frame, but I ride my fixie for commuting and errands and bar hopping with my big Chrome bag accross my back. No jerseys are being worn on this body while fixatin' on the fixie! So where the heck else are we 'posed to put our Makers Mark when we are out on the town?  
I think it is a good idea- plus, you can pull the cage right off with a sexy velcro "RRRIIIPP!!" whenever a cute girl is checkin' you out.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> I thought the point of running a track bike on the street was the totally uncluttered appearance. Stick the bottle in your jersey pocket. - TF


You must not ride 40-60+ mile rides on a fixed gear. Riding with a pair of 24 oz bottle in my pockets for that long would be foolish. Riding a fixed gear isn't about appearance, but about fun and function. Who cares about bottles on a track bike that is on the road?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Tig said:


> You must not ride 40-60+ mile rides on a fixed gear. Riding with a pair of 24 oz bottle in my pockets for that long would be foolish. Riding a fixed gear isn't about appearance, but about fun and function. Who cares about bottles on a track bike that is on the road?


If it is not about appearance, wouldn't it make more sense to convert an old road bike rather than a track bike? I wouldn't think track geometry would be the best for a 40-60 mile ride. - TF


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

The last few years I've ridden a converted road frame for my fixed gear, so it already has cage braze-ons. I brought up the product for those who have track bikes on the road, such as the Bianchi Pista. Doug rides his in doubles and longer, but added braze-ons for cages. 

Not riding with bottle cages on any road bike just doesn't make sense to me, kinda' like considering how a track bike appears _with_ bottle cages. Remember, you said "I thought the point of running a track bike on the street was the totally uncluttered appearance", not me! I see your point, but didn't feel it was important in the bigger scheme of things. I plan on buying a regular track bike which I will use on both the road and track. The removeable cages sound perfect in such a case, especially on the longer rides that I will use it on.


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Tig said:


> The last few years I've ridden a converted road frame for my fixed gear, so it already has cage braze-ons. I brought up the product for those who have track bikes on the road, such as the Bianchi Pista. Doug rides his in doubles and longer, but added braze-ons for cages.
> 
> Not riding with bottle cages on any road bike just doesn't make sense to me, kinda' like considering how a track bike appears _with_ bottle cages. Remember, you said "I thought the point of running a track bike on the street was the totally uncluttered appearance", not me! I see your point, but didn't feel it was important in the bigger scheme of things. I plan on buying a regular track bike which I will use on both the road and track. The removeable cages sound perfect in such a case, especially on the longer rides that I will use it on.


WORD.


----------



## timfire (Dec 13, 2001)

*No, here's what you do...*

Dude, go to the hardware store and pick 2 of those hose clamp thingy's, you know, the kind you screw and they tighten. You can pick them up for like, 50 cents a piece. Then you can use any old bottle cage, and just tighten the things down until the cage stays put. I've done that on a couple older frames without any problem. If you're worried about scrathing the paint job, just put down a layer of electrical tape or whatnot under the cage first.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Some frames don't*



TurboTurtle said:


> If it is not about appearance, wouldn't it make more sense to convert an old road bike rather than a track bike? I wouldn't think track geometry would be the best for a 40-60 mile ride. - TF


I have an old (1970s) Fuji road frame as my conversion and it does not have bottle braze ons, so this would be an effective solution. I have a couple of TwoFish bottles holders which are very similar, but plastic cages. Minoura makes clamps which might hold better than the rubber/velcro as well, but might mar your bike's finish. Most of the time now I tend to use a camelbak instead, but its nice to have options.

Cheers

H


----------



## Kalukis (Jan 13, 2005)

*It sounded like a good idear, but...*

Ok, I got my cages. As I thought, it's hard to get the Velcro(tm) strap tight enough to keep in in one place. What I had not forseen was that the strap is long enough to stick out and hit your calf, ensuring miles of irritation. If you cut the excess off of the strap, it will be even harder (or impossible) to get the strap tight on the frame.

Anybody actually using these cages and has figured out how to deal with the strap problem?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*there is a web page on adding cages at.....*

http://www.nordicgroup.us/cageboss.htm


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Ditto what timfire says*



timfire said:


> Dude, go to the hardware store and pick 2 of those hose clamp thingy's, you know, the kind you screw and they tighten. You can pick them up for like, 50 cents a piece. Then you can use any old bottle cage, and just tighten the things down until the cage stays put. I've done that on a couple older frames without any problem. If you're worried about scrathing the paint job, just put down a layer of electrical tape or whatnot under the cage first.


The hose clamps work great and they are super cheap. Cut off the excess band and run a file over it to smooth the edges. If you are worried about scratching your frame, take an old tube or some extra bar tape and wrap it around the frame. Secure with some electrical tape and you are good to go. If your frame is black, then you can't even see the tube/tape combo. And the hose clamps look kind of industrial. 

And aren't fixed gear/SS road bikes supposed to look at little bit cobbled together, like they were built from spare parts sitting around the shop? A function over form type thing.


----------

